# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Eastman Mandolins - MD515-CS

## NewsFetcher

A mandolin family instrument has been added to Mass Street Music's new and used inventory:


 *Vendor:* Eastman
*Type:* Mandolins - F-Style Mandolins
*Price:*             1065.00      

This* Eastman MD515* *F-Style mandolin* features a solid Spruce top, along with solid Maple back and sides resulting in a presence and sound that is perfect for bluegrass and old time music. Sporting an F-style scroll and body shape, here in Eastman's gloss nitrocellulose sunburst#finish, this MD515 has that woody chop that rings out in any jam. Includes a hardshell case and a free setup from our crew of luthiers.

F-Style body with parallel tone bars, ivoroid body and fingerboard bindingHigh Gloss Nitrocellulose lacquer finishSolid Carved Spruce top with F-holesSolid Carved Maple back and sidesScale Length: 13 7/8Maple Neck with 12" Radiused Ebony Fingerboard23 Frets - Jescar FW37053White Mother-of-Pearl inlaysIvoroid Binding1 3/32" Nut width1 5/8" String SpacingAdjustable Compensated Ebony BridgePingwell RM-1583N-26A TunersEastman Cast Aluminum TailpieceHardshell Case included




View this item...

This RSS/news feed function watches Mass Street Music's new and used inventory and reports new items as they are added.

----------

